# HomePod et livebox 4 incompatible



## Ben5988 (19 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai acheté un homepod et voudrait apporter mon témoignage. 
Lors de la première journée d'utilisation, pas loin de 10 fois le homepod me répondait qu'il n'arrivait pas à accéder sur internet. 

J'ai donc cherché le problème. Le fait de débrancher rebranché uniquement le homepod résout le problème temporairement.
Puis j'ai essayé de juste débrancher et rebrancher la livebox 4 et idem ça résout le problème temporairement. 
Ensuite j'ai essayé de juste couper le wifi de la livebox 4 et le remettre et idem le problème résolu temporairement. 
Donc j'en ai déduit que le problème c'est le wifi. J'ai regardé plus précisément et j'ai remarqué que lors du problème, le homepod est bien connecté en wifi mais la livebox dit que le homepod n'est pas connecté. Bizarre. 
Je décide donc d'échanger le homepod et la le problème est identique. Je fais des tests avec le 2,4ghz le 5ghz, changer de canal .... rien a faire toujours le meme problème.
 J'appel orange il me fond faire une restauration.... à la fin il m'echange la livebox donc je me retrouve avec une nouvelle livebox, un homepod echangé et le problème est toujours le même et en plus de ça je rencontre une instabilité avec l'iphone et mes 2 apple tv. 
Symptômes identiques l'appareil me dit qu'ils est connecté en wifi et la livebox dit qu'il est déconnecté et le résultat est pas d'internet. 
Le problème apparaît les 3/4 du temps sur le homepod et 1/4 du temps sur mon iphone et mes 2 apple tv. 
J'appel apple et aucune solution est apportée car tout a été fait.
J'abandonne et je rend le homepod au magasin et me faire rembourser. Résultat tout fonctionne parfaitement bien comme avant. Donc pour moi le homepod creer un problème de wifi avec la livebox 4. Dommage car pour le peu que j'ai pu l'utiliser j'ai adoré


----------



## Jonathan16 (20 Février 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai acheté un homepod et voudrait apporter mon témoignage.
> Lors de la première journée d'utilisation, pas loin de 10 fois le homepod me répondait qu'il n'arrivait pas à accéder sur internet.
> 
> J'ai donc cherché le problème. Le fait de débrancher rebranché uniquement le homepod résout le problème temporairement.
> ...



Bonjour à toi,

C'est très étrange tout cela, parce que nous possédons une LiveBox 4 Orange et 2 HomePod. Le duo fonctionne parfaitement bien de notre côté... Par contre on a eu quelque peu des difficultés avec les 2 fréquences qui n'étaient pas séparées au début mais depuis aucun problème à signaler, nos HomePod ont toujours eu accès à internet.... peut-être était-ce la distance entre la box et les HomePod ?! Nous ils sont dans la même pièce....

Cela dit la box d'Orange ne semble pas très performante, nous avons assez régulièrement des changement de domicile dans Homekit que nous n'avions pas avant avec la box de Free...


----------



## Ben5988 (22 Février 2019)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> Bonjour à toi,
> 
> C'est très étrange tout cela, parce que nous possédons une LiveBox 4 Orange et 2 HomePod. Le duo fonctionne parfaitement bien de notre côté... Par contre on a eu quelque peu des difficultés avec les 2 fréquences qui n'étaient pas séparées au début mais depuis aucun problème à signaler, nos HomePod ont toujours eu accès à internet.... peut-être était-ce la distance entre la box et les HomePod ?! Nous ils sont dans la même pièce....
> 
> Cela dit la box d'Orange ne semble pas très performante, nous avons assez régulièrement des changement de domicile dans Homekit que nous n'avions pas avant avec la box de Free...



C'est bizarre. J'étais aussi sur un réseau 2,4ghz et 5ghz séparer mais avec tout mes appareils connecté sur le 5ghz ( environ 6 ) J'ai fait le test avec tout mes appareils sur le 2,4ghz et laisser uniquement mes 2 apple tv sur le 5ghz car pour eux j'ai besoin d'un bon débit wifi et je n'avais plus de déconnexions du homepod mais c'était mes 2 apple tv qui se déconnecter donc très gênant. Je n'ai pas essayé de désactivé carrément le 5ghz et de tout mettre sur le 2,4 car j'aurais eu des problèmes de débit entre mon nas et infuse sur l'apple tv. Depuis que j'ai supprimé le HomePod je n'ai plus aucun problème et tout mes appareils sont remis sur le 5ghz.
Pour la distance le livebox et le HomePod était séparé de 3-4m environ sans mur.  
J'ai été très déçu car j'en avais envie du homepod et je voulais a terme mettre un duo de homepod et aussi des ampoules philips hue.


----------



## Jonathan16 (22 Février 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> C'est bizarre. J'étais aussi sur un réseau 2,4ghz et 5ghz séparer mais avec tout mes appareils connecté sur le 5ghz ( environ 6 ) J'ai fait le test avec tout mes appareils sur le 2,4ghz et laisser uniquement mes 2 apple tv sur le 5ghz car pour eux j'ai besoin d'un bon débit wifi et je n'avais plus de déconnexions du homepod mais c'était mes 2 apple tv qui se déconnecter donc très gênant. Je n'ai pas essayé de désactivé carrément le 5ghz et de tout mettre sur le 2,4 car j'aurais eu des problèmes de débit entre mon nas et infuse sur l'apple tv. Depuis que j'ai supprimé le HomePod je n'ai plus aucun problème et tout mes appareils sont remis sur le 5ghz.
> Pour la distance le livebox et le HomePod était séparé de 3-4m environ sans mur.
> J'ai été très déçu car j'en avais envie du homepod et je voulais a terme mettre un duo de homepod et aussi des ampoules philips hue.



Effectivement, j’ai essayé tout de mettre sur le 5ghz ce fut un peu le bazar... du coup j’ai tout remis sur 2,4ghz et aucun problème même niveau débit...


----------



## Ben5988 (22 Février 2019)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> Effectivement, j’ai essayé tout de mettre sur le 5ghz ce fut un peu le bazar... du coup j’ai tout remis sur 2,4ghz et aucun problème même niveau débit...



Ah donc la solution était effectivement de ne rien mettre en 5ghz et même de désactivé l'antenne sur la livebox et tout laisser sur le 2,4ghz. Je m'en doutais un peu car le fait de mettre mon iphone en 2,4 et du coup le homepod je n'avais plus de déconnexions du homepod mais le problème persister sur mes apple tv en 5ghz. Mais bon il y a malgré tout un problème avec le homepod et le 5ghz car le fait de le supprimer tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Pour les debit du 2,4 tout va bien sauf quand je lance un film 4k sur mon nas vers infuse, là ça bug un peu trop mais bon 50go le film de 2h il faut que le wifi tienne la route et il y a juste le 5ghz ou tout est fluide


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (23 Février 2019)

C’est plutôt sympa de lire ce genre de commentaires, j’avais l’impression d’être le seul à avoir ce type de problèmes. De mon côté, j’ai à peu près la même chose, moins récurrente, tous les 2/3 jours le HomePod gel et veut rien entendre, ou lorsqu’il est connecté avec l’AppleTV il se déconnecte d’un coup, et dans ces deux cas je rebranche : HomePod / Apple TV / orange box, et tout marche comme avant. Alors je me dis souvent qu’une prochaine mise à jour réglera ça, mais bon rien n’arrive...

J’ai pas encore fait le test de tout mette en 2.4, et d’ailleurs comment faites vous pour le changer sur la Livebox 4 ? J’ai un peu fouillé dans l’app « my livebox » mais je vois pas un moyen de le changer manuellement.


----------



## Jonathan16 (23 Février 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Ah donc la solution était effectivement de ne rien mettre en 5ghz et même de désactivé l'antenne sur la livebox et tout laisser sur le 2,4ghz. Je m'en doutais un peu car le fait de mettre mon iphone en 2,4 et du coup le homepod je n'avais plus de déconnexions du homepod mais le problème persister sur mes apple tv en 5ghz. Mais bon il y a malgré tout un problème avec le homepod et le 5ghz car le fait de le supprimer tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> Pour les debit du 2,4 tout va bien sauf quand je lance un film 4k sur mon nas vers infuse, là ça bug un peu trop mais bon 50go le film de 2h il faut que le wifi tienne la route et il y a juste le 5ghz ou tout est fluide



Bon je t'avoue que je n'utilise pas infuse ni les films 4k... mais oui effectivement je pense que la bande 5ghz de la livebox ne fait pas bon ménage avec certains appareils...


----------



## Jonathan16 (23 Février 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> C’est plutôt sympa de lire ce genre de commentaires, j’avais l’impression d’être le seul à avoir ce type de problèmes. De mon côté, j’ai à peu près la même chose, moins récurrente, tous les 2/3 jours le HomePod gel et veut rien entendre, ou lorsqu’il est connecté avec l’AppleTV il se déconnecte d’un coup, et dans ces deux cas je rebranche : HomePod / Apple TV / orange box, et tout marche comme avant. Alors je me dis souvent qu’une prochaine mise à jour réglera ça, mais bon rien n’arrive...
> 
> J’ai pas encore fait le test de tout mette en 2.4, et d’ailleurs comment faites vous pour le changer sur la Livebox 4 ? J’ai un peu fouillé dans l’app « my livebox » mais je vois pas un moyen de le changer manuellement.



Comme toi j'ai eu du mal, en fait il faut se connecter sur la box depuis un pc en tapant l'adresse ip de la box..... j'avais trouvé sur le net je vais chercher...

https://assistance.orange.fr/livebo...er-deux-reseaux-wifi-separement_188772-720614

Mais idem pour moi pour les déconnexions des homepods tous les 2/3 jours avant la séparation des 2 bandes...


----------



## Ben5988 (23 Février 2019)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> Bon je t'avoue que je n'utilise pas infuse ni les films 4k... mais oui effectivement je pense que la bande 5ghz de la livebox ne fait pas bon ménage avec certains appareils...



Effectivement c'est le 5ghz de la livebox qui pose problème. Par exemple j'ai une ps4 pro compatible 5ghz mais je suis obligé de la mettre sur le 2,4ghz pour qu'internet fonctionne. Problème connue du côté d'orange et sony et il faut attendre une mise à jour. Donc le homepod ça doit être pareil mais bon si il faut attendre 1 ans pour avoir une mise à jours de la livebox ..... 
c'est bien dommage j'ai rendu le homepod en magasin avant la fin du délai de rétractation et je me suis tourné cers une simple barre de son bose.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (2 Mars 2019)

Bon j’ai bien tout essayé et franchement c’était un vrai échec : débit au ralenti (normal quoi 2ghz), impossible de regarder la tv en live sur l’Apple tv ça coupe toutes les 30 secondes avec déconnexion des homepods, homepods encore moins réactifs. Bref j’ai peut être mal fait le truc, mais le problème c’est que si je mets tout en 2ghz le reste des appareils est au ralenti et si j’isole seulement les homepods en 2ghz ça ne se connecte pas avec l’Apple TV. Je suis repassé en 5, et franchement je relativise maintenant ...


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (2 Mars 2019)

Je vais attendre patiemment une éventuelle maj de la livebox 4


----------



## Ben5988 (2 Mars 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Je vais attendre patiemment une éventuelle maj de la livebox 4



Je n'ai pas eu le courage d'attendre une mise à jour de la lb4. J'ai rendu le HomePod avant la fin du droit de rétractation. 

J'avais essayé un routeur wifi linksys velop qui aurait je pense corriger les problèmes avec le HomePod mais je me suis retrouvé avec un autre problème avec la livebox 4 qui bloquait internet sur le nouveau routeur que ça soit en mode pont ou routeur.

Je n'ai pas testé mais je pense qu'en branchant un simple répéteur wifi brancher en rj45 sur le modem pourrait améliorer les problèmes de compatibilité entre la livebox et le HomePod. Tu peux toujours essayer et si ça marche pas rend le repeteur au magasin.


----------



## iBaby (5 Mars 2019)

C’est quand même bizarre cette histoire. J’ai une livebox 4 aussi, de Sosh, et j’ai deux HomePod qui fonctionnent sans souci, ainsi qu’un Apple TV, plus d’autres appareils connectés. Ayant changé de FAI il y a quelques mois, j’ai omis de me soucier de répartir les appareils sur 2,4ghz et 5 ghz, contrairement à la configuration que j’avais sur Bouygues. Je viens d’y jeter un œil, tout s’est fait automatiquement : j’ai les HomePod ainsi que tous mes équipements sur 2,4 ghz, sauf l’Apple TV sur 5 ghz, et je n’ai aucun problème. J’ai la fibre, ce qui n’est pas négligeable. Je pense que votre problème ne peut venir que de là, pas d’une incompatibilité entre la livebox 4 et le HomePod.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (5 Mars 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est quand même bizarre cette histoire. J’ai une livebox 4 aussi, de Sosh, et j’ai deux HomePod qui fonctionnent sans souci, ainsi qu’un Apple TV, plus d’autres appareils connectés. Ayant changé de FAI il y a quelques mois, j’ai omis de me soucier de répartir les appareils sur 2,4ghz et 5 ghz, contrairement à la configuration que j’avais sur Bouygues. Je viens d’y jeter un œil, tout s’est fait automatiquement : j’ai les HomePod ainsi que tous mes équipements sur 2,4 ghz, sauf l’Apple TV sur 5 ghz, et je n’ai aucun problème. J’ai la fibre, ce qui n’est pas négligeable. Je pense que votre problème ne peut venir que de là, pas d’une incompatibilité entre la livebox 4 et le HomePod.



Hello,

C’est cool si tu n’as pas de problèmes. De mon côté les homepods changent constamment 2,4ghz, 5ghz ça dépend de ses humeurs. 

A  vrai dire les problèmes ne sont pas dramatiques, mais un peu agaçants a la longue, je sais pas si ça t’arrive de temps en temps : Siri qui gel et tourne en boucle sur « un petit instant » ou desapairage des deux homepods stéréo pendant lecture d’une vidéo sur Apple TV. 

Et j’ai également la fibre, à mon avis c’est pas ça le problème, c’est plus du côté de la bande WIFI.

Merci pour ton message


----------



## iBaby (5 Mars 2019)

Oui, Siri réfléchis en disant « un instant » de temps en temps, et c’est presque toujours signe qu’il a compris ce que je lui demandais. N’ayant pas le même problème avec la même livebox et la fibre, j’ai cru que mon retour pouvait servir à recouper les problèmes.


----------



## Ben5988 (5 Mars 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Oui, Siri réfléchis en disant « un instant » de temps en temps, et c’est presque toujours signe qu’il a compris ce que je lui demandais. N’ayant pas le même problème avec la même livebox et la fibre, j’ai cru que mon retour pouvait servir à recouper les problèmes.



Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a 2 livebox 4. Une sagem et une sercom. Moi j'ai la sagem et le problème peut venir de là. Tu a ton HomePod connecté en 2,4ghz et c'est ça la solution. Personnellement j'ai abandonner car j'ai besoin de mes apple tv et mon iPhone sur le 5ghz. Mais je pense que si tu sépares comme nous les fréquences et que tu met les 2 HomePod sur le 5ghz tu aura sûrement des problèmes


----------



## Ben5988 (5 Mars 2019)

Ce qui est sur c'est que la livebox 4 sagem a des problèmes avec le 5ghz et certains appareils. Comme par exemple la ps4 pro, je suis obligé de séparer les fréquences et la mettre sur le 2,4ghz si non rien ne fonctionne. Problème confirmer connu par orange et sony. Donc il est fort possible que d'autres appareils soient concernés.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (7 Mars 2019)

Ok je ne savais pas, l’idée serait peut être de voir avec Orange si ils peuvent changer les boxs (c’est moins sûr)
Pour ceux qui ont séparés les bandes, je voulais savoir si on pouvait garder l’Apple TV sur une bande 5ghz et diffuser le son sur les homepods, qui serait sur la bande 2,4ghz ? 
J’avais essayé de tout passer en 2,4ghz, mais c’était tout simplement impossible de regarder un programme sur l’AppleTV, le débit était trop faible.


----------



## iBaby (7 Mars 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Ok je ne savais pas, l’idée serait peut être de voir avec Orange si ils peuvent changer les boxs (c’est moins sûr)
> Pour ceux qui ont séparés les bandes, je voulais savoir si on pouvait garder l’Apple TV sur une bande 5ghz et diffuser le son sur les homepods, qui serait sur la bande 2,4ghz ?
> J’avais essayé de tout passer en 2,4ghz, mais c’était tout simplement impossible de regarder un programme sur l’AppleTV, le débit était trop faible.



C’est ce que j’ai chez moi, les appareils se sont automatiquement réglés comme ça : Apple TV sur 5ghz et HomePod ainsi que d’autres sur 2,4ghz.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (7 Mars 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est ce que j’ai chez moi, les appareils se sont automatiquement réglés comme ça : Apple TV sur 5ghz et HomePod ainsi que d’autres sur 2,4ghz.



Oui mais toi ça s’est fait naturellement, ou tu as dû séparer les bandes ? J’ai cru comprendre en essayant, ou j’ai du mal essayer, qu’en séparant les bandes ça créait 2 réseaux wifi. D’où ma question, est ce qu’une appletv sur un réseau bande 5ghz peut envoyer du son sur les Homepods en réseau bande 2,4ghz. 

Et aussi est ce que ça vous arrive fréquemment de perdre un des deux homepods quand ils sont en stéréos (nécessitant de les débrancher / rebrancher pour que ça redevienne normal) ?


----------



## iBaby (7 Mars 2019)

J’ai séparé les bandes, afin de pouvoir savoir où est quoi. C’est le seul truc que j’ai fait. Depuis que j’ai été client fibre chez Bouygues, j’ai pris l’habitude de voir les deux bandes. Ça crée deux réseaux wifi, même mot de passe, et on les nomme à sa guise.


----------



## Ben5988 (7 Mars 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Oui mais toi ça s’est fait naturellement, ou tu as dû séparer les bandes ? J’ai cru comprendre en essayant, ou j’ai du mal essayer, qu’en séparant les bandes ça créait 2 réseaux wifi. D’où ma question, est ce qu’une appletv sur un réseau bande 5ghz peut envoyer du son sur les Homepods en réseau bande 2,4ghz.
> 
> Et aussi est ce que ça vous arrive fréquemment de perdre un des deux homepods quand ils sont en stéréos (nécessitant de les débrancher / rebrancher pour que ça redevienne normal) ?



De mon côté j'ai séparé les 2 fréquences et j'avais donc 2 wifi différent. Un 2,4 puis un 5ghz. 
J'avais connecté tout mes appareils sur le 2,4ghz dont le HomePod sauf mes 2 apple tv sur le 5ghz par soucis de débit et J'avais bien le son de l'apple tv sur le HomePod malgré qu'ils n'étaient pas sur la même fréquence. 
Mon HomePod ne présentait plus aucun problème de déconnexion et il me répondait immédiatement. Par contre j'avais du coup des déconnexions de mes 2 apple tv qui était resté sur le 5ghz. Bizarrement quand j'ai abandonné le HomePod tout est redevenu dans l'ordre. Tout mes appareils remis sur le 5ghz et plus aucun problème. Je précise j'ai fait echanger ma livebox mais problème non résolu. 
La solution est je pense de tout mettre sur le 2,4ghz et d'oublier le 5ghz.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (8 Mars 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai séparé les 2 fréquences et j'avais donc 2 wifi différent. Un 2,4 puis un 5ghz.
> J'avais connecté tout mes appareils sur le 2,4ghz dont le HomePod sauf mes 2 apple tv sur le 5ghz par soucis de débit et J'avais bien le son de l'apple tv sur le HomePod malgré qu'ils n'étaient pas sur la même fréquence.
> Mon HomePod ne présentait plus aucun problème de déconnexion et il me répondait immédiatement. Par contre j'avais du coup des déconnexions de mes 2 apple tv qui était resté sur le 5ghz. Bizarrement quand j'ai abandonné le HomePod tout est redevenu dans l'ordre. Tout mes appareils remis sur le 5ghz et plus aucun problème. Je précise j'ai fait echanger ma livebox mais problème non résolu.
> La solution est je pense de tout mettre sur le 2,4ghz et d'oublier le 5ghz.



Oui je pense que t’as raison, mais c’est bien malheureux... j’ai essayé de tout passer en 2,4ghz et le débit était catastrophique


----------



## Jonathan16 (8 Mars 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Oui je pense que t’as raison, mais c’est bien malheureux... j’ai essayé de tout passer en 2,4ghz et le débit était catastrophique



Nous, tout est en 2,4 GHz (2 Apple TV, 2 HomePod, 2 iPhone, 2 iPad, 2 Mac et 1 iPod) aucun problème de débit... après nous ne sommes pas en fibre... et je ne connais le modèle de la Livebox 4...


----------



## Ben5988 (8 Mars 2019)

Après pour internet aucun problème pour le 2,4ghz surtout en adsl mais j'ai surtout des problèmes avec le transit des films entre mon nas et infuse, je suis obligé de mettre en 5ghz surtout avec du 4k. Mais bon en 2019 je ne trouve pas ça normal et j'ai été déçu d'abandonner le HomePod car j'aimais le concept


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (9 Mars 2019)

Peut être que rajouter un routeur wifi pour remplacer le wifi de la livebox (type google wifi) pourrait être une solution ? (Solution coûteuse certes)


----------



## Jonathan16 (9 Mars 2019)

Donc nous c’est une box sercomm si cela peut aider...


----------



## iBaby (9 Mars 2019)

La mienne est une sagem. Chez Sosh.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (9 Mars 2019)

Pareil Sagemcomm en fibre
D’ailleurs vous savez quelle est la plus récente ? Ils les distribuent aléatoirement ?

Sinon franchement l’idée d’acheter un routeur wifi a part pour ne plus utiliser le wifi de la box orange me tente de plus en plus. C’est quand même hallucinant d’en arriver là ....


----------



## Ben5988 (9 Mars 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Pareil Sagemcomm en fibre
> D’ailleurs vous savez quelle est la plus récente ? Ils les distribuent aléatoirement ?
> 
> Sinon franchement l’idée d’acheter un routeur wifi a part pour ne plus utiliser le wifi de la box orange me tente de plus en plus. C’est quand même hallucinant d’en arriver là ....



J'ai essayé en achetant un routeur linksys velop et c'était pas fameux car la livebox est trop bridée. Impossible d'avoir internet sur le nouveau routeur même en mode pont. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux prendre un répéteur wifi mais niveau débit c'est pas top avec ce genre d'appareil.


----------



## lmet (10 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,
Perso j'ai opté pour un système Netgear Orbi RBK20, depuis aucun souci. J'ai désactivé le réseau Wi-Fi de la livebox 3.Mes appareils se connectent en 2,4 ou 5 gHz de manière transparente sur 2 niveaux.


----------



## Ben5988 (10 Mars 2019)

lmet a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Perso j'ai opté pour un système Netgear Orbi RBK20, depuis aucun souci. J'ai désactivé le réseau Wi-Fi de la livebox 3.Mes appareils se connectent en 2,4 ou 5 gHz de manière transparente sur 2 niveaux.



J'ai hésité avec le ordi justement. Tu n'a pas eu de problème pour le paramétrer ? Tu la mis en mode pont?


----------



## lmet (10 Mars 2019)

Avec une LiveBox ou autre si l'on veut être tranquille le mieux est de paramétrer l'Orbi en mode AP (pont). On perd certaines fonctionnalités comme le contrôle parental mais on gagne sur le paramétrage (Pas de double-nat, mode bridge de la box etc ...).


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (14 Mars 2019)

Bon bizarrement depuis une semaine plus de bugs, est ce liée à une maj livebox, a la dernière beta tvOS... ??

Je profite tant que ça marche ! 
Merci pour vos conseils [emoji847]


----------



## Ben5988 (14 Mars 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Bon bizarrement depuis une semaine plus de bugs, est ce liée à une maj livebox, a la dernière beta tvOS... ??
> 
> Je profite tant que ça marche !
> Merci pour vos conseils [emoji847]



Pas de mise à jour de la livebox mais possible que comme tu as la beta de tvos ils ont réglé le problème


----------



## Pliskin (21 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

J’ai récemment eu le même problème, déconnections intempestives sur 2 HomePod en stéréo et une Apple TV 4K le tout sur une Livebox 4. Suite à un changement de box (de sagem à Sercom) le problème n’était pas résolu. 

Après beaucoup d’essais infructueux, la configuration suivante à régler le problème (plus de déconnection depuis 15j).

=> Faire 2 Wifi distinct avec 2 SSDI et clé différentes (2.4GHz et 5Ghz). 

=> Choisir les canaux wifi et ne pas les laisser en automatique (en l’occurrence canal 6 pour le 2.4Ghz et 36 pour le 5Ghz). 

=> Connecter l’Apple TV 4K seul sur le 5Ghz. 

=> Connecter les HomePod et tout le reste des équipements (IPhone, iPad, PC, console, imprimante... ) sur le 2.4Ghz. 


En espérant que cela puisse en aider certains. 

Cordialement, Pliskin.


----------



## laurence10laurent (5 Mai 2019)

Bonjour 

Pour partager les expériences et à la lecture du forum, j’ai reconfiguré mon système car Siri me disait souvent ne pas être connecté à internet. A ce moment là les HomePod étaient en wifi sur le 5Ghz de la Livebox. 
Du coup j’ai mes mes HomePod sur le 5Ghz de ma Time capsule et j’ai coupé le wifi le la livebox. 

Et depuis tout va bien

nb : mon AppleTv est en ethernet sur la Time capsule, ce qui facilite les choses 

Voilà de mon côté


----------



## Ben5988 (9 Mai 2019)

Pliskin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J’ai récemment eu le même problème, déconnections intempestives sur 2 HomePod en stéréo et une Apple TV 4K le tout sur une Livebox 4. Suite à un changement de box (de sagem à Sercom) le problème n’était pas résolu.
> 
> ...



Effectivement c'est la seul solution qui permet d'avoir un réseau stable. Mais par moment (rare) ça arrive que mon apple tv perd internet exactement comme le HomePod. 
J'ai contacté orange et ils sont au courant du problème. Pour eux il n'y a rien à faire c'est le 5ghz qui sature même avec un seul et unique appareil sur le 5ghz. 
Vous pouvez vérifier quand ça plante quand votre appareil apple dit qu'il est toujours connecté en wifi et que quand vous allez sur l'interface de la LB, il est indiqué que cette appareil n'est pas connecté. Donc je pense que c'est a cause de ça que le HomePod ou autre n'arrive pas à accéder sur internet. 
La solution définitive c'est de mettre en routeur wifi en mode bridge derrière ou de désactiver le 5ghz et tout mettre sur le 2,4ghz


----------



## Ben5988 (18 Mai 2019)

Pliskin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J’ai récemment eu le même problème, déconnections intempestives sur 2 HomePod en stéréo et une Apple TV 4K le tout sur une Livebox 4. Suite à un changement de box (de sagem à Sercom) le problème n’était pas résolu.
> 
> ...



Ça donne quoi ? Toujours aucun problème avec la nouvelle configuration ?


----------



## Ben5988 (19 Mai 2019)

Je viens de me reprendre un HomePod et pour le moment tout va bien. J'ai le HomePod et mon iphone du coup ( pas le choix) sur le 2,4ghz et tout le reste sur le 5ghz et tout va bien aucune déconnexion. J'espère que ça va durer


----------



## Ben5988 (7 Juin 2019)

J'ai refait un essai en 5ghz et c'est toujours instable. J'ai donc tout remis en 2,4ghz et j'ai contacté orange via Twitter. D'après eux ils sont au courant et le problème est en cours d'analyse par les développeurs.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (7 Juin 2019)

Merci pour l’info ! Enfin Orange reconnaît qu’il y a un problème, on avance ...


----------



## Ben5988 (11 Juin 2019)

J'ai des coupures de son en ce moment avec netflix et à chaque fois je dois couper le film et le remettre. Le problème apparaît uniquement quand j'ai le HomePod en sortie son. Je votre côté ça donne quoi ?


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (11 Juin 2019)

Pareil, avec Netflix et Mycanal au moins une fois par jour en ce moment. C’est vraiment des périodes, parfois ça fonctionne bien pendant quelques semaines, de mon côté je suis tout le temps obligé de débrancher le HomePod et de redémarrer l’AppleTV pour que ça puisse fonctionner


----------



## Ben5988 (11 Juin 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Pareil, avec Netflix et Mycanal au moins une fois par jour en ce moment. C’est vraiment des périodes, parfois ça fonctionne bien pendant quelques semaines, de mon côté je suis tout le temps obligé de débrancher le HomePod et de redémarrer l’AppleTV pour que ça puisse fonctionner



De mon côté my canal se met sur pause tout seul je dois juste fermer la chaine et la remettre et netflix coupe le son mais la vidéo continue et je dois faire pareil fermer la vidéo et remettre . Je pense que c'est lié et surtout aucun problème quand le son passe par la tv. Un amis m'a prêté un routeur orbi et j'avais les mêmes problèmes donc ça vient pas du wifi, j'ai restauré le HomePod et l'apple tv mais ça change rien. Je pense abandonner le fait de faire passer le son de l'apple tv sur le HomePod car c'est pas fiable et m'acheter une barre de son basique.


----------



## Ben5988 (11 Juin 2019)

Nous avons 2 problèmes, un problème avec la livebox 4 et le wifi 5ghz et maintenant des coupures de son même en 2,4ghz et même avec un routeur d'autres marque. Je regrette d'avoir pris un HomePod


----------



## iBaby (12 Juin 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Nous avons 2 problèmes, un problème avec la livebox 4 et le wifi 5ghz et maintenant des coupures de son même en 2,4ghz et même avec un routeur d'autres marque. Je regrette d'avoir pris un HomePod



Faudrait revoir ton réseau à tête reposée, tout réinitialiser et repartir sur des bases sereines. Ce serait dommage de se séparer des HomePod. Pour MyCanal je ne peux pas te répondre, mais concernant Netflix sur Apple TV et le fonctionnement général des HomePod avec la Livebox 4, après avoir rencontré des problèmes moi aussi cet hiver, ils ont tous disparus depuis que j’ai fait le ménage dans mon réseau. Déjà tu accèdes à l’interface de gestion de ta Livebox, tu sais comment ? 

Ici tu peux voir – et je n’ai aucun problème de réseau entre tous mes appareils – que même mon HomePod A est en 2,4Ghz tandis que mon HomePod B est en 5 GHz. Je viens de m’en apercevoir et je vais peut-être changer ça, mais pour le moment depuis des semaines : 0 problème.






Ensuite il y a peut-être autre chose, comme des ampoules connectées qui fichent la zone. C’était le cas de mes Koogeek qui devenaient ingérables.


----------



## Ben5988 (12 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Faudrait revoir ton réseau à tête reposée, tout réinitialiser et repartir sur des bases sereines. Ce serait dommage de se séparer des HomePod. Pour MyCanal je ne peux pas te répondre, mais concernant Netflix sur Apple TV et le fonctionnement général des HomePod avec la Livebox 4, après avoir rencontré des problèmes moi aussi cet hiver, ils ont tous disparus depuis que j’ai fait le ménage dans mon réseau. Déjà tu accèdes à l’interface de gestion de ta Livebox, tu sais comment ?
> 
> Ici tu peux voir – et je n’ai aucun problème de réseau entre tous mes appareils – que même mon HomePod A est en 2,4Ghz tandis que mon HomePod B est en 5 GHz. Je viens de m’en apercevoir et je vais peut-être changer ça, mais pour le moment depuis des semaines : 0 problème.
> 
> ...



Voici ce que j'ai fait, j'ai fait une réinitialisation de la lb4 sans sauvegarde ainsi que l'apple tv et du HomePod. Puis echanger la livebox 4, puis mettre la totalité de mes appareils en 2,4ghz puis 5ghz ( j'ai bien sûr séparer les 2 ssid 2,4 et 5 que afin de ne pas avoir d'appareil qui se balade entre les 2 fréquences. Le seul moment quand je n'est pas de problème c'est quand je déconnecte le HomePod de l'apple tv


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (22 Juin 2019)

Ce qui serait intéressant de savoir c’est si les possesseurs de box SFR, Bouygues, Free ont aussi des problèmes de ce genre : déconnexions avec AppleTV  Vous en connaissez ? (Moi j’ai l’impression d’être le seul à avoir des HomePods)


----------



## Ben5988 (24 Juin 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Ce qui serait intéressant de savoir c’est si les possesseurs de box SFR, Bouygues, Free ont aussi des problèmes de ce genre : déconnexions avec AppleTV  Vous en connaissez ? (Moi j’ai l’impression d’être le seul à avoir des HomePods)



Nous somme les 2 seul à avoir des HomePod  et une livebox. 
D'après orange ce n'est pas un problème avec le HomePod c'est un problème de compatibilité entre le 5ghz et apple. Tout les appareils sont concernés sauf que les autres appareils sont beaucoup moins impacté que le HomePod. Le problème est connu ils y travaillent..... depuis plus de 6mois..... Pour ma part j'ai abandonné et j'ai acheté un orbi donc plus aucune déconnexion du wifi. Juste encore des coupures de son sur netflix quand le HomePod est connecté mais j'ai abandonné aussi l'idée d'envoyer le son sur le HomePod. Donc maintenant il me sert uniquement pour la musique et mes philips hue et j'ai plus aucun problème.


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Juin 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> De mon côté my canal se met sur pause tout seul je dois juste fermer la chaine et la remettre et netflix coupe le son mais la vidéo continue et je dois faire pareil fermer la vidéo et remettre . Je pense que c'est lié et surtout aucun problème quand le son passe par la tv. Un amis m'a prêté un routeur orbi et j'avais les mêmes problèmes donc ça vient pas du wifi, j'ai restauré le HomePod et l'apple tv mais ça change rien. Je pense abandonner le fait de faire passer le son de l'apple tv sur le HomePod car c'est pas fiable et m'acheter une barre de son basique.



Pour notre part, ils nous arrivent également d'avoir une déconnexion (de temps à autre) des Homepod avec l'Apple TV quand nous sommes sur Netflix (ou Molotov mais rarement depuis un film iTunes du moins pour le moment)..... mais aucun besoin de tout fermer, il suffit juste de glisser le pad sur la Siri Remote du haut vers le bas et de cocher à nouveau les Homepod...

D'ailleurs nous ne faisons plus que comme cela pour lancer le son sur les Homepod depuis l'Apple TV.

Mais les déconnexion sont assez rares tout de même avec notre livebox.


----------



## iBaby (26 Juin 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Nous somme les 2 seul à avoir des HomePod  et une livebox.



Et moi ?[emoji24] J’existe ! Je n’ai plus tous vos problèmes. Tout réinitialiser, Livebox, HomePod https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208244

Après Orange peut bien dire ce qu’il veut.


----------



## Ben5988 (26 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Et moi ?[emoji24] J’existe ! Je n’ai plus tous vos problèmes. Tout réinitialiser, Livebox, HomePod https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208244
> 
> Après Orange peut bien dire ce qu’il veut.



J'ai bien essayé et ça n'a rien changé. Sauf si je bascule tout en 2,4ghz la je n'ai plus de déconnexion mais je me retrouve avec des problèmes de débit sur les film 4k et infuse.

Sagem ou sercom comme modem?


----------



## iBaby (26 Juin 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé et ça n'a rien changé. Sauf si je bascule tout en 2,4ghz la je n'ai plus de déconnexion mais je me retrouve avec des problèmes de débit sur les film 4k et infuse.
> 
> Sagem ou sercom comme modem?



Je ne sais plus et là je ne suis pas chez moi. Sagem, je crois.


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Je ne sais plus et là je ne suis pas chez moi. Sagem, je crois.



En tout cas depuis que j'ai mis un orbi tout les problèmes de wifi son réglé. Sauf pour les coupures de son avec netflix mais c'est c'est peut-être netflix le fautif et depuis une mise à jour à peut-être réglé le problème je sais pas j'ai pas réessayé.


----------



## Ben5988 (5 Juillet 2019)

J'ai eu des nouvelles d'orange. La version beta qui corrige les problèmes avec la livebox 4 va sortir cette été. Je suis sur la liste pour la tester


----------



## Pliskin (20 Juillet 2019)

Pliskin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J’ai récemment eu le même problème, déconnections intempestives sur 2 HomePod en stéréo et une Apple TV 4K le tout sur une Livebox 4. Suite à un changement de box (de sagem à Sercom) le problème n’était pas résolu.
> 
> ...



Retour d'expérience, depuis le 21 Avril avec cette solution, plus aucun problème, tout fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## xaviyeah (5 Août 2019)

Ce qui me rassure c’est que je ne suis pas seul...
Étant client chez Sosh, leur service client m’a dit n’être au courant de rien et que le problème n’était pas de leur box (forcément).

Apple TV + HomePod sur le 5Ghz, le reste sur le 2.4... un plantage de son par jour depuis MyCANAL ou Netflix. Obligé de relancer le HomePod car Netflix devient inutilisable...
Ayant bcp d’appareils connectés sur le 2.4 j’ai peur de la saturation... à voir


----------



## Ben5988 (7 Août 2019)

xaviyeah a dit:


> Ce qui me rassure c’est que je ne suis pas seul...
> Étant client chez Sosh, leur service client m’a dit n’être au courant de rien et que le problème n’était pas de leur box (forcément).
> 
> Apple TV + HomePod sur le 5Ghz, le reste sur le 2.4... un plantage de son par jour depuis MyCANAL ou Netflix. Obligé de relancer le HomePod car Netflix devient inutilisable...
> Ayant bcp d’appareils connectés sur le 2.4 j’ai peur de la saturation... à voir



2 solution 

Soit tu met tout sur le 2,4ghz et désactive carrément le 5ghz. J'ai fait le teste avec 10 appareil connecté simultanément sur le 2,4ghz et aucun problème 

Ou tu achète un orbi et la plus aucun problème en 5ghz

Sauf pour netflix j'ai toujours des coupures de son mais par contre my canal, infuse, prime video ont aucune coupures de son depuis que j'ai le orbi


----------



## iBaby (7 Août 2019)

xaviyeah a dit:


> Étant client chez Sosh, leur service client m’a dit n’être au courant de rien et que le problème n’était pas de leur box (forcément).



C’est ce que j’ai tendance à croire. Tous les utilisateurs concernés sur ce forum ont Netflix, si je ne m’abuse. Ça vient peut-être de Netflix. Je n’ai pas Netflix mais j’ai une Livebox Sagemcom chez Sosh et voici en image la carte de mon réseau. Je vous conseille d’en faire autant pour qu’on puisse repérer d’éventuelles anomalies, et de bidouiller dans l’interface de votre Livebox.

J’ai repassé il y a quelques temps mes HomePod sur le même canal 5ghz, mais avant ils fonctionnaient bien aussi, l’un sur le 2,4 Ghz, l’autre sur le 5 GHz.


----------



## Ben5988 (8 Août 2019)

J'ai contacté sosh sur Twitter qui sont je trouve beaucoup plus compétent que par téléphone. Ils m'ont certifié être au courant du problème. Pour eux c'est le 5ghz qui pose problème. Une version bêta doit sortir cette été pour les bêta testeurs.

J'ai 2 problème différent, d'une part des déconnexions de mon HomePod du wifi avec obligation de débrancher et rebrancher le HomePod. Problème réglé en basculant tout en 2,4ghz ou remplacer le wifi par un orbi

2eme problème des coupures de son uniquement avec netflix. A chaque fois il faut fermer le film et le relancé et encore ça dépend des film par exemple avec la serie oitnb j'ai bien 5 coupures par épisode de 45min et un simple film comme jurassic park aucune coupure de son en 2h donc pour moi le problème c'est netflix.

Le problème peut venir de la synchronisation du son et de l'image. L'apple tv calcule à la volée le décalage du son et de l'image et c'est normal car le son ce décale le temps qu'il part de l'apple tv au modem et revient au HomePod et de la le HomePod renvoie les info à l'apple tv qui décale l'image. A mon avis avec netflix ça plante de ce côté là


----------



## iBaby (8 Août 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> J'ai contacté sosh sur Twitter qui sont je trouve beaucoup plus compétent que par téléphone. Ils m'ont certifié être au courant du problème. Pour eux c'est le 5ghz qui pose problème. Une version bêta doit sortir cette été pour les bêta testeurs.
> 
> J'ai 2 problème différent, d'une part des déconnexions de mon HomePod du wifi avec obligation de débrancher et rebrancher le HomePod. Problème réglé en basculant tout en 2,4ghz ou remplacer le wifi par un orbi
> 
> ...



C’est une version bêta du boîtier qui doit sortir cet été ?


----------



## Ben5988 (8 Août 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est une version bêta du boîtier qui doit sortir cet été ?



Une version beta du firmware de la lb4


----------



## Ben5988 (7 Octobre 2019)

Normalement le bug est corrigé par orange. Il est possible de tout remettre sur le 5ghz.


----------



## Ben5988 (8 Octobre 2019)

Je confirme c’est corrigé


----------



## Pliskin (24 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, j’ai testé de tout remettre en 5 GHz également sur ma Livebox 4.

Constat mitigé, effectivement sa fonctionne SI on laisse les canaux fixe et non en automatique (toujours en séparant les 2 fréquences 2.4 et 5 GHz. Avec respectivement pour moi le canal 6 pour le 2.4Ghz et 36 pour le 5Ghz).


----------



## Pliskin (27 Octobre 2019)

Pliskin a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai testé de tout remettre en 5 GHz également sur ma Livebox 4.
> 
> Constat mitigé, effectivement sa fonctionne SI on laisse les canaux fixe et non en automatique (toujours en séparant les 2 fréquences 2.4 et 5 GHz. Avec respectivement pour moi le canal 6 pour le 2.4Ghz et 36 pour le 5Ghz).


Mise à jour : déconnections fréquentes d'un des HomePods avec cette configuration...


----------



## Ben5988 (7 Novembre 2019)

Pliskin a dit:


> Mise à jour : déconnections fréquentes d'un des HomePods avec cette configuration...



moi j’ai séparer les 2 fréquences mais laissé en canal auto et aucun problème alors qu’avant j’avais bien 5 déconnexion par jour. Par contre j’ai 1 seul homepod


----------



## Pliskin (5 Décembre 2019)

Suite à une énième réinitialisation de Livebox, j’ai réussi à obtenir une stabilité relative avec les 2 HomePods et l’Apple TV 4K (une déconnection par mois) en ayant tout sur le 5 Ghz avec la configuration suivante : 2 fréquences séparées (2.4 et 5 GHz), 2 SSID différents et canaux fixe pour chaque canal.


----------



## iBaby (6 Décembre 2019)

J’ai une déconnexion par mois environ de l’un des deux HomePod. Mais depuis que dans les réglages de l’app Maison, on peut redémarrer les HomePod, leur retour à la normale ne prend que quelques secondes. C’est beaucoup plus pratique et plus rapide que de les réinitialiser.


----------



## MrTom (22 Décembre 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> J’ai une déconnexion par mois environ de l’un des deux HomePod. Mais depuis que dans les réglages de l’app Maison, on peut redémarrer les HomePod, leur retour à la normale ne prend que quelques secondes. C’est beaucoup plus pratique et plus rapide que de les réinitialiser.


Où ça ? Je ne trouve pas, je n'ai que le bouton pour le réinitialiser.
Merci !


----------



## iBaby (28 Décembre 2019)

MrTom a dit:


> Où ça ? Je ne trouve pas, je n'ai que le bouton pour le réinitialiser.
> Merci !



Sur la mise à jour iOS 13.3 pour HomePod : 

1. Avec un iPhone ou iPad, aller dans l’app Maison, et un appui long sur l’icône du HomePod.

2. Sur cet écran, aller dans l’icône de Réglages dans le coin en bas à droite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3. Dans le menu de Réglages du HomePod, tout en bas du bas, juste avant Dégrouper les accessoires, il y a Redémarrer le HomePod, comme indiqué sur cette photo. Veille à bien avoir téléchargé iOS 13.3.


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2019)

Je suis bien en iOS 13.3 sur le HomePod et je n'ai pas cela du tout, uniquement "Réinitialiser le HomePod". Je pense que tu as cette option uniquement parce que tu as plusieurs HomePods ensemble.


----------



## iBaby (29 Décembre 2019)

Es-tu en 13.3 aussi sur ton iPhone/iPad ?


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Es-tu en 13.3 aussi sur ton iPhone/iPad ?


Oui oui, partout. Un ami est dans le même cas que moi, et a été surpris de voir ton bouton de redémarrage. As-tu une version beta sur ton iPhone ou iPad ?


----------



## iBaby (29 Décembre 2019)

Non, pas du tout. Je ne sais pas alors... pourtant Apple, sur ses pages d’assistance du HomePod, mentionne bien l’existence de Redémarrer le HomePod. Mais ce n’est pas très clair.


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Non, pas du tout. Je ne sais pas alors... pourtant Apple, sur ses pages d’assistance du HomePod, mentionne bien l’existence de Redémarrer le HomePod. Mais ce n’est pas très clair.


En fait c'est très clair et merci ! En appuyant sur "Réinitialiser le HomePod", deux nouveaux choix sont proposés : "Redémarrer le HomePod" et " Supprimer l'accessoire". Une ergonomie... étonnante !


----------



## iBaby (29 Décembre 2019)

J’ai directement Redémarrer le HomePod. Peut-être comme tu le dis parce que j’en ai deux associés.


----------



## dmndrz (4 Mars 2020)

Hello à tous,

J'ai remarqué le même problème de déconnexion intempestive avec mon HomePod ces dernières semaines (alors que je n'ai eu aucun souci pendant les deux premiers mois d'utilisation). Je m'en aperçois souvent quand il était censé changer (via une automatisation que j'ai programmée) l'intensité de l'éclairage à certaines heures de la soirée : je lui demande alors de le faire et il me dit qu'il ne parvient pas à se connecter. Pourtant il lance correctement de la musique... 
Je le redémarre donc grâce au bouton "redémarrer le HomePod" tout en bas de sa page de réglages (ce bouton n'apparait PAS lorsque le HomePod a justement un souci de connexion ! Pour voir ce bouton je dois éteindre/rallumer ma box, pour que le HomePod se remette sur le wifi). Une fois redémarré, tout rentre dans l'ordre pour... quelques heures. Et rebelote. C'est vraiment relou car toutes les automatisations échouent.

Il est bien à jour en 13.3.1 et ma box est une Sagem de chez REDbySFR.
J'ai donc fait comme la plupart d'entre vous (d'ailleurs merci pour vos témoignages) : en basculant mon iPhone sur la fréquence 2,4GHz du wifi j'ai pu passer le HomePod sur cette même fréquence (je ne sais pas s'il y avait une autre façon de faire mais puisque je l'ai configuré avec mon iPhone, le HomePod l'a suivi sur le même réseau), et le reste de mes appareils (iMac, MacBook pro, imprimante) sur la fréquence 5GHz. Je n'ai pas réglé de canaux fixes, pour le moment je les ai laissés sur "auto".

Le problème semble résolu !
Si jamais ça recommence, je pense ajouter un répéteur wifi à mon réseau, comme l'un de vous l'a suggéré.


----------



## dmndrz (10 Mars 2020)

dmndrz a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> J'ai remarqué le même problème de déconnexion intempestive avec mon HomePod ces dernières semaines (alors que je n'ai eu aucun souci pendant les deux premiers mois d'utilisation). Je m'en aperçois souvent quand il était censé changer (via une automatisation que j'ai programmée) l'intensité de l'éclairage à certaines heures de la soirée : je lui demande alors de le faire et il me dit qu'il ne parvient pas à se connecter. Pourtant il lance correctement de la musique...
> Je le redémarre donc grâce au bouton "redémarrer le HomePod" tout en bas de sa page de réglages (ce bouton n'apparait PAS lorsque le HomePod a justement un souci de connexion ! Pour voir ce bouton je dois éteindre/rallumer ma box, pour que le HomePod se remette sur le wifi). Une fois redémarré, tout rentre dans l'ordre pour... quelques heures. Et rebelote. C'est vraiment relou car toutes les automatisations échouent.
> ...




*MAJ* : Le problème a été temporairement résolu dans cette configuration (quelques jours), mais il persiste. Même avec des canaux fixes. Je vais donc essayer en installant un répéteur wifi. Avez-vous d'autres conseils/solutions ? Merci !


----------



## iBaby (29 Avril 2020)

dmndrz a dit:


> *MAJ* : Le problème a été temporairement résolu dans cette configuration (quelques jours), mais il persiste. Même avec des canaux fixes. Je vais donc essayer en installant un répéteur wifi. Avez-vous d'autres conseils/solutions ? Merci !



Je viens d’essayer quelque chose : j’ai désactivé l’antenne 2,4 GHz de ma Livebox. Comme cela j’ai tout en 5 GHz et impossible pour mes équipements de basculer en 2,4 GHz. Le problème venant souvent d’un des deux HomePod qui change de bande de fréquence sans prévenir, j’attends beaucoup de cette solution. L’autre jour, j’avais mis mes HomePod depuis l’app Maison en 2,4 GHz, avec l’iPad, comme l’app me le proposait. Or, je vois ce matin qu’un HomePod s’est fait la malle en 5 GHz, ce qui annonce de nouveaux problèmes.

Je n’ai pas d’appareil qui ne prenne pas en charge le 5 GHz, donc ça me convient.

Un retour d’expérience dans quelques jours.


----------



## dmndrz (29 Avril 2020)

Personnellement, je ne pense pas que le HomePod changeant tout seul de fréquence soit la source du problème. Car avant de basculer iPhone + HomePod sur la 2,4GHz, tout était sur la 5GHz (la 2,4 était désactivée) et j'avais déjà ce souci...
C'était malgré tout un peu plus stable lorsque iPhone + HomePod étaient sur la 2,4, mais impossible de passer un appel FaceTime audio ou vidéo sur cette fréquence, que ce soit via le premier ou le second appareil, le débit semblait extrêmement insuffisant.

Je n'ai pas pu mettre la main sur un répéteur wifi (cf. confinement), donc j'ai toujours ce problème actuellement, presque tous les jours. Obligé de rebooter ma box systématiquement pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre. Ça me rend fou.

*HELP !*


----------



## iBaby (29 Avril 2020)

@dmndrz Pour rappel, quel problème rencontres-tu avec le HomePod ? Déconnexion ? Coupures ? Un HomePod sur deux qui décroche ?


----------



## dmndrz (29 Avril 2020)

@iBaby Déconnexions intempestives du HomePod.
Résultat : très souvent, mes automatisations d'éclairage gérées par le HomePod échouent au moment où elles doivent se lancer...

_EDIT_ : J'ai même l'impression que ça a empiré depuis la dernière mise à jour en 13.4


----------



## iBaby (29 Avril 2020)

Avec ma solution de désactiver le canal 2,4 GHz, aucune déconnexion d’un des deux HomePod, depuis ce matin, ni via Apple Music, ni Qobuz, ni Siri. Je touche du bois, et j’y crois.


----------



## dmndrz (29 Avril 2020)

J'attends ton retour après 10 jours alors, haha (sans vouloir te porter la poisse).


----------



## iBaby (8 Mai 2020)

Voici mon retour après la désactivation de la fréquence 2,4 GHz sur ma Livebox 4. Ça fonctionnait bien, mais je me suis aperçu au bout d’une journée ou deux que je ne pouvais pas continuer, à cause de mon imprimante Brother qui n’accepte que cette fréquence.

Donc, nouveau défi pour les HomePod. 

J’ai rétabli le 2,4 GHz, mais j’ai cessé la séparation des deux canaux, 2,4 et 5 GHz, pour avoir un seul spot wifi et les laisser se répartir entre eux.

Résultat : ça fonctionne bien, plus de problèmes, à part quelques fois des microcoupures au niveau du HomePod, mais : plus de déconnexion intempestive de la stéréo (à condition de ne lancer la lecture qu’après la connexion et non en cours), Siri répond globalement mieux, HomePod stable. 

Maintenant mon problème c’est de mettre certains appareils sur 5 GHz, tels que l’iPhone, l’iPad et le Mac, car j’ai normalement 300 Mbit/s en Fibre, sur le 5 GHz, mais sur le 2,4 GHz, où ils ont tendance à aller, c’est entre 50 et 80 seulement.


----------



## MrTom (8 Mai 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Maintenant mon problème c’est de mettre certains appareils sur 5 GHz, tels que l’iPhone, l’iPad et le Mac, car j’ai normalement 300 Mbit/s en Fibre, sur le 5 GHz, mais sur le 2,4 GHz, où ils ont tendance à aller, c’est entre 50 et 80 seulement.


Dans ton iPhone, désactive la connexion automatique sur le réseau 2,4 Ghz, et laisse-la sur la connexion 5Ghz.
Idem sur ton mac, d'ailleurs.


----------



## iBaby (8 Mai 2020)

@MrTom 

Je ne connais pas ce Réglage. Où est-ce ?


----------



## MrTom (8 Mai 2020)

Sur iPhone, tu cliques sur le petit "i" bleu, au bout de la ligne d'un réseau Wi-Fi dans *Réglages* > *Wi-Fi*.
Sur Mac, *Préférences systèmes* > *Réseau* > *Wi-Fi* (dans la liste à gauche) > *Avancé*


----------



## iBaby (8 Mai 2020)

Ok, je vois. Merci.

Mais c’est une solution pour quand j’avais les deux canaux GHz séparés. Maintenant que je n’en ai qu’un, si je désactive la connexion auto à mon wifi, ça le fait pour les deux canaux.

Finalement, ta réponse intervient trop tard dans ce fil.
Je l’appliquerai sans doute si je revenais à deux canaux distincts.


----------



## MrTom (8 Mai 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Finalement, ta réponse intervient trop tard dans ce fil.


Cela pourra toujours servir pour quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## iBaby (8 Mai 2020)

Certainement. C’est même une misère de n’y avoir pas pensé plus tôt. Encore que je ne sache pas si, dans les 10 Pages, ça n’ait pas été mentionné une fois.


----------



## dmndrz (16 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Je pense _(fingers crossed)_ avoir résolu le problème simplement en installant un répéteur wi-fi ! 

Je n'ai fait aucun changement de fréquence ou autre. J'ai juste connecté mon iPhone au réseau du répéteur, et depuis 10 jours : *plus aucune déconnexion du HomePod*... (à croire que c'était l'iPhone qui causait ça haha).
Je me demande si ce n'est pas le routeur du FAI qui est trop faiblard et ne supporte pas un certain nombre d'appareils connectés. Peut-être que ce souci peut être résolu en installant un routeur de meilleure qualité.

Bonne journée !


----------



## dmndrz (29 Juin 2020)

C'est encore moi...
Grosse déception : le répéteur wifi n'aura résolu le problème que temporairement !

Je teste depuis 3 jours une programmation du wifi depuis l'interface admin du modem, pour qu'il se coupe et se rallume la nuit (lorsque je n'en ai pas besoin). Pour le moment ça fonctionne, mais je préfère ne pas parler trop vite.

Je vous tiendrai au courant !


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (29 Juin 2020)

Mais quelle énorme déception ce HomePod quand même...


----------



## dmndrz (29 Juin 2020)

Personnellement il ne me déçoit pas, tout ce pourquoi je l'ai acheté fonctionne très bien.
Je suis juste énervé par l'instabilité de la connexion.


----------



## MrTom (29 Juin 2020)

Et tout mettre tes iPhones, iPad et Mac sur le 5Ghz uniquement, en faisant oublier à ton trousseau iCloud le code de ton Wi-Fi 2,4Ghz ?


----------



## dmndrz (30 Juin 2020)

@MrTom Déjà essayé... aucune amélioration de la stabilité.
En fait, le plus bizarre lorsque ça "coupe", c'est que je peux toujours contrôler mes éclairages avec l'iPhone, mais le HomePod lui ne veut pas.


----------



## iBaby (1 Juillet 2020)

dmndrz a dit:


> @MrTom Déjà essayé... aucune amélioration de la stabilité.
> En fait, le plus bizarre lorsque ça "coupe", c'est que je peux toujours contrôler mes éclairages avec l'iPhone, mais le HomePod lui ne veut pas.



Et ça, tu as essayé ?



iBaby a dit:


> Voici mon retour après la désactivation de la fréquence 2,4 GHz sur ma Livebox 4. Ça fonctionnait bien, mais je me suis aperçu au bout d’une journée ou deux que je ne pouvais pas continuer, à cause de mon imprimante Brother qui n’accepte que cette fréquence.
> 
> Donc, nouveau défi pour les HomePod.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmndrz (1 Juillet 2020)

@iBaby Oui aussi... c'était ma configuration de base.


----------



## Satchbin (17 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de créer un compte pour partager mon expérience avec une LiveBox 4 Sercomm et un HomePod associé à une AppleTV 4K. Lorsque j’ai installé le tout sans aller dans le menu de la LiveBox, aucun problème de déconnexion du HomePod. Puis lorsque je suis allé dans l’interface pour nommer les périphériques Wi-Fi, les déconnexions ont commencé. C’est à ce moment que j’ai consulté ce fil qui indiquait la LiveBox comme coupable (ce qui m’a rassuré quant à mon HomePod acheté en occasion). 
J’ai bien lu toutes vos discussions sur les configurations du Wi-Fi et je me suis alors demandé ce que j’avais changé pour que les déconnexions apparaissent. En fait, j’avais juste nommé l’AppleTV et le HomePod et surtout, j’avais choisi « enceinte connectée » pour le HomePod. Depuis que j’ai remis le HomePod comme un smartphone (il me semble qu’il avait été reconnu comme tablette au l’origine), je n’ai plus de déconnexion. Tous mes périphériques Wi-Fi sont sur la bande 5GHz avec canal automatique. Seule ma TimeCapsule est en 2,4GHz car un peu loin. Sur les ports Ethernet, j’ai ma TV, console, enregistreur et Box IPTV Android. 
J’ai notamment vu un post avec une capture d’écran qui comme moi a choisi enceinte connectée pour le HomePod. Je sais que c’est plutôt la version Sagem de la LiveBox qui pose problème, mais c’est un réglage tout simple qui pourrait peut-être vous résoudre le problème.


----------



## MrTom (17 Juillet 2020)

Hello,

Merci pour ton retour, mais chez moi, le HomePod est bien renommé et est renseigné comme enceinte Hifi.


----------



## Pliskin (31 Août 2020)

Salut à tous, petit retour d’expérience et dernier message sur ce post également. Suite à de nombreuses bidouilles toute plus où moins infructueuses et un bon nombre d’échange de Livebox chez Orange (qui m’ont refilés à chaque fois ses box portant la mention « RECY »... pour recycler j’imagine. Avec l’impossibilité d’en avoir d’autre. J’ai donc quitté Orange pour FREE pour le boite nommée « Pop » depuis un mois 

Résultat :

niveau wifi : tout fonctionne sans aucune déconnection et sans aucune bidouille ( Apple TV 4K + 2 HomePod appairé + 2 iPhone, 2 iPad + imprimante)
niveau débit en fibre : débit multiplié par 2 en down et upload (2040 Mbps et 670 Mbps) ainsi qu’un Ping réduit de moitié (16 ms)
niveau facture : venant d’un forfait Open Fibre Up en passant pour la Freebox Pop + leur forfait mobile qui passe à moitié prix résultat : 30€ de moins par mois (la première année puis sa sera 20€ de moins à partir du 13ieme mois) et aucun engagement

Le tout pour les mêmes services.

Bilan des courses : la fidélité de ne paye pas.


----------



## mariol66 (18 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous, je me suis souvenu avoir lu ce post il y a quelques mois et voilà que la semaine dernière, je craque sur deux HomePod Mini.
Je précise que j'ai une LiveBox 4 Sagemcom.
Ma configuration:

2 iPhones
2 iPad
2 Mac en ethernet
2 HomePod Mini en stéréo dans le salon (pour les connecter à l'Apple TV 4k et comme enceintes autonomes)
1 Apple TV 4 K en Ethernet

1 Ps4 en Ethernet
1 Nas Synology en Ethernet
5 Camera IP en Ethernet via un CPL pour une d'entre elle
1 Controleur d'arosage automatique couplpé à un répéteur Wifi à 30 M de la maison
1 Imprimante Wifi sur le canal 2,4 Ghz (posait problème en 5 Ghz)

Lorsque j'ai eu mes HomePods Mini (jeudi dernier) la LiveBox 4 était réglée avec la séparation des bandes, Les iPhone et iPad n'avaient pas accès au réseau 2,4 Ghz (réservé uniquement à l'imprimante), tout le reste de mes appareils connectés en Wi-Fi l'étaient sur le 5 Ghz.

J'ai rapidement eu des problèmes de décrochage d'un HomePod Mini de la stéréo, quasiment que celui de gauche. Souvent après avoir relié le couple stéréo à l'Apple TV 4k. Ca fonctionne un temps et puis d'un coup l'un perd (le gauche) ou lorsque l'Apple TV passe en veille si j'utilises les HomePods Mini pour diffuser de la musique en autonomie ou depuis un iPhone/iPad.

J'ai tout fait, ré-initialiser, les Home Pods, supprimé l'App Maison de tout les appareils, supprimé mes réglages de Maison pour repartir de zéro.
Comme pour la plupart d'entre vous, tout fonctionne un temps et d'un coup, l'un décroche (toujours le gauche). Je m'en rend compte facielemtn car en faisant le test de la stéréo le bip ne retenti plus sur les deus HomePod, la fonction Redémarrer le HomePop n'est plus accessible (sauf à aller dans Supprimer HomePod > Redemarrer HomePod), la fonction ré-intilaliser le HomePod c'est plus disponible (sur chaque HomePod) et normalement, les deux HomePod devraient être allumé blanc et parfois sur l'Apple TV, celui de gauche perd sa lumière (il diffuse du son toujours à ce moment là) et puis d'un coup diffuse par intermittence.

J'ai échange sur ce post, ou l'auteur avaient les même type de problèmes, il les a cependant réglés en regroupant les deux bandes. Hier soir, par aquis de conscience j'ai regroupé les deux bande, mais pareil, au bout d'un moment ils ont perdu la stéréo.

J'ai même eu droit à un message que je n'avais jamais eu. Après avoir réinitialisé le HomePod Mini de Droit puis celui de Gauche, sur celui de gauche est apparu le message suivant.

Pour le moment je sèche vraiment, je n'ai pas encore essayé de tout mettre sur la bande 2,4 Ghz. Tout mes appareils sont sous iOS / TV OS 14.3.

J'ai pensé acheter un routeur Wi-Fi pour l'utiliser à la place de la Livebox (la LB ne donnant que l'accès à internet au routeur), mais d'après ce que j'ai cela n'a pas tout réglé, hormis avec un Orbi peut-être.

Quel est votre retour après ces mois de test, vos HomePod n'ont-il plus de déconnexions ?

Merci


----------



## the_smarti (26 Décembre 2022)

J’ai eu de gros souci également. J’ai tenté de séparer 1,4 et 5 GHz sur ma Livebox 6. Et finalement c’est en forçant le canal du 5 GHz que ça s’est amélioré. J’ai mis canal 36 ce qui désactive les canaux DFS.


----------



## the_smarti (26 Décembre 2022)

J’ai eu de gros souci également. J’ai tenté de séparer 1,4 et 5 GHz sur ma Livebox 6. Et finalement c’est en forçant le canal du 5 GHz que ça s’est amélioré. J’ai mis canal 36 ce qui désactive les canaux DFS.


----------

